# New Bayswater Tote



## Sunny101

Hi there,
The new Bayswater Tote has caught my eye and i'm wondering if anyone has purchased it or seen it irl.
There aren't any modelling photos on mulberry.com so it hard to gage how it might look.  Would love to know your
thoughts.  Many thanks


----------



## Ukpandagirl

I've not seen it in IRL but I have to say this is the first redesign that I have liked to date from the JC collection. It's obviously very much like a neverful but I still love it.


----------



## thatsme123

I am very intrigued by this bag! Keep having a look on the website,but would love some mod shots aswell!


----------



## Sunny101

I love the simplicity of it.  There's a photo posted in the 'new coming soon section' of an ocean green one - it looks gorgeous!


----------



## NY2005

I agree ladies, it's a great looking bag. Very similar to LV neverfull. I like that you can close the top. I'm tempted by the oxblood, or burgundy as they have called in on m.com site .


----------



## Sunny101

NY2005 said:


> I agree ladies, it's a great looking bag. Very similar to LV neverfull. I like that you can close the top. I'm tempted by the oxblood, or burgundy as they have called in on m.com site .


----------



## Sunny101

I'm also tempted by the burgundy - i'm guessing it's the same colour as oxblood! With the blue suede interior, i bet it's lush!


----------



## NY2005

Sunny101 said:


> I'm also tempted by the burgundy - i'm guessing it's the same colour as oxblood! With the blue suede interior, i bet it's lush!



My guess is it's oxblood too, would like to see IRL to see what the leather is like. It looks nice in oak too.


----------



## Izzy48

I purchased the new tote in ocean green and it arrived today. Here are some pictures. I posted these same pictures on another thread with some comments. It is light weight, easy to carry and I think just a very successful design of a great tote. I like the suede lining and the color is unusual but good with the ocean green. For me, the bag is a winner. Most importantly, the leather of my bag is nice quality.


----------



## thatsme123

Izzy48 said:


> I purchased the new tote in ocean green and it arrived today. Here are some pictures. I posted these same pictures on another thread with some comments. It is light weight, easy to carry and I think just a very successful design of a great tote. I like the suede lining and the color is unusual but good with the ocean green. For me, the bag is a winner. Most importantly, the leather of my bag is nice quality.


It's stunning! I really like this colour green aswell!


----------



## Sunny101

Izzy48 said:


> I purchased the new tote in ocean green and it arrived today. Here are some pictures. I posted these same pictures on another thread with some comments. It is light weight, easy to carry and I think just a very successful design of a great tote. I like the suede lining and the color is unusual but good with the ocean green. For me, the bag is a winner. Most importantly, the leather of my bag is nice quality.


It's beautiful, you must be so pleased.  I'm even more tempted now! Thank you for posting the photos.  
I'd love to see a modelling shot if you're happy to do one.


----------



## NY2005

Sunny101 said:


> It's beautiful, you must be so pleased.  I'm even more tempted now! Thank you for posting the photos.
> I'd love to see a modelling shot if you're happy to do one.



Thanks for sharing. Your pics are great and the tote looks fabulous. I know it's early days but what are your initial thoughts re the leather? I'm pleased it is suede lined , makes it much more luxurious. When will you take her for her first outing?


----------



## Izzy48

NY2005 said:


> Thanks for sharing. Your pics are great and the tote looks fabulous. I know it's early days but what are your initial thoughts re the leather? I'm pleased it is suede lined , makes it much more luxurious. When will you take her for her first outing?



Thanks to everyone for your kind comments. So happy some of you like the tote. NY, the leather is quality leather and the ocean green translated well with this leather. It has a total leather look to it with no shiny plastic like look to it. I understand there is some concern about this with the small Bayswater but based on what I am seeing that doesn't apply to this bag. The edge painting is done in the aubergine or I should say purple color the same as the lining. The handles are flat so they are easy to wear on the shoulder. The bag can be carried close to the body. I am not certain when I will carry it because I am still thinking over the color.  The color is beautiful but I have never carried bags with a great deal of color with the exception of red so I suppose I need to break my mold and enjoy this color. 

Does anyone have any thoughts on what colors this bag can be carried with?


----------



## NY2005

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks to everyone for your kind comments. So happy some of you like the tote. NY, the leather is quality leather and the ocean green translated well with this leather. It has a total leather look to it with no shiny plastic like look to it. I understand there is some concern about this with the small Bayswater but based on what I am seeing that doesn't apply to this bag. The edge painting is done in the aubergine or I should say purple color the same as the lining. The handles are flat so they are easy to wear on the shoulder. The bag can be carried close to the body. I am not certain when I will carry it because I am still thinking over the color.  The color is beautiful but I have never carried bags with a great deal of color with the exception of red so I suppose I need to break my mold and enjoy this color.
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts on what colors this bag can be carried with?[/QUOTE



That's good to hear. I think it will go with loads of colours. It would be good with grey, oxblood/purple, black, neutrals, I think it will be more versatile than you think. If you changed for another colour which one would you swap for?


----------



## Laila071

Omg I love that style. It is a must have. Based on the information on this bag, it seems to be in the middle of the Neverfull mm and gm. That's perfect ❤️ Was planning buying the Neverfull azur, but now I'm unsure. Maybe I should have this one in oak? Would love to see some modelling photos.


----------



## LLANeedle

I too would love to see modeling shots.  I like the oak.


----------



## Sunny101

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks to everyone for your kind comments. So happy some of you like the tote. NY, the leather is quality leather and the ocean green translated well with this leather. It has a total leather look to it with no shiny plastic like look to it. I understand there is some concern about this with the small Bayswater but based on what I am seeing that doesn't apply to this bag. The edge painting is done in the aubergine or I should say purple color the same as the lining. The handles are flat so they are easy to wear on the shoulder. The bag can be carried close to the body. I am not certain when I will carry it because I am still thinking over the color.  The color is beautiful but I have never carried bags with a great deal of color with the exception of red so I suppose I need to break my mold and enjoy this color.
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts on what colors this bag can be carried with?


I think the ocean green is gorgeous and would go with many colours. I sense you're not 100% sure though - I feel you need to be really happy with the bag - it's a big investment so I guess you need to be certain. I love the colour though!


----------



## youngster

This bag would look great with navy or dark wash denims. Love the color, Izzy!


----------



## Izzy48

NY2005 said:


> That's good to hear. I think it will go with loads of colours. It would be good with grey, oxblood/purple, black, neutrals, I think it will be more versatile than you think. If you changed for another colour which one would you swap for?


You are certainly correct about what the color will go with. I talked to my SA today and this is the first of the fall group but like him I think the color goes beautifully with summer colors as well. I have decided to keep the ocean green. Someone I know purchased the oxblood and she said it is beautiful in that color. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Izzy48

Laila071 said:


> Omg I love that style. It is a must have. Based on the information on this bag, it seems to be in the middle of the Neverfull mm and gm. That's perfect ❤️ Was planning buying the Neverfull azur, but now I'm unsure. Maybe I should have this one in oak? Would love to see some modelling photos.



Based on my old Neverfull which has been passed on to my niece, your comparison thoughts are correct. One thing I failed to mention is the inside pocket. Perfect for iPhone 7 plus  due to its size and another item or so. It snaps out for convenience which is a real positive for me.  Next week when I have time I will put work items in it to see how well it holds everything.


----------



## morejunkny

This is a lovely bag-it reminds me a bit in style of the Dorset tote, but much sturdier. May I ask where this is made?

I look forward to seeing future colors in this style!


----------



## Sunny101

Izzy48 said:


> You are certainly correct about what the color will go with. I talked to my SA today and this is the first of the fall group but like him I think the color goes beautifully with summer colors as well. I have decided to keep the ocean green. Someone I know purchased the oxblood and she said it is beautiful in that color. Thanks for your help!


So glad you are keeping the bag, it's really gorgeous!


----------



## DiJe40

Izzy48 said:


> I purchased the new tote in ocean green and it arrived today. Here are some pictures. I posted these same pictures on another thread with some comments. It is light weight, easy to carry and I think just a very successful design of a great tote. I like the suede lining and the color is unusual but good with the ocean green. For me, the bag is a winner. Most importantly, the leather of my bag is nice quality.



Great review, the last year not much Mulberry that I liked. But I like your tote. The colour looks lovely on your pictures, better then on the website.


----------



## Izzy48

For those of you in the US, the pre-sale is going on now and the sale is public on Wednesday.


----------



## Sunny101

FYI, some modelling shots of the Bays tote have just been added on Mulberry.com - looks so nice!


----------



## morejunkny

Izzy48 said:


> Based on my old Neverfull which has been passed on to my niece, your comparison thoughts are correct. One thing I failed to mention is the inside pocket. Perfect for iPhone 7 plus  due to its size and another item or so. It snaps out for convenience which is a real positive for me.  Next week when I have time I will put work items in it to see how well it holds everything.



Izzy48, how do you think the weight of your new tote compares to the original Bays?


----------



## Izzy48

Sunny101 said:


> FYI, some modelling shots of the Bays tote have just been added on Mulberry.com - looks so nice!


I will try to do the at for you later on today if I feel better. Our family has had a stomach virus which has lasted for several days but today I am some better. If I don't get to it I will try to do one tomorrow. If anyone else has purchased on please do a modeling shot since several people have asked for one. 



morejunkny said:


> Izzy48, how do you think the weight of your new tote compares to the original Bays?



There is no comparison to the weight of a Bayswater and this tote.  I cannot carry heavy bags so I have sold or given away all of my larger bags. Since I still need a tote,  my SA told me this would work perfectly for me and he is spot on correct. It probably weighs about a pound and a half. I loaded it last night to see what it would hold and I took pictures this morning. In addition, I put several things on top of it to test its strength to see if it would keep its shape and it did. The leather is as thick as my Chloe Hudson and the Gucci bags I have so I am happy with the quality. It is also completely different from the Bayswater tote most of us like and it is much lighter weight than that bag as well. The inside pocket holds my keys, iPhone 6 and iPod and there is still additional space so it easily holds an iPhone 7 plus.  The last pics show what all I am carrying and with all of this it will hold a 13" Mac but that would be heavy contents.


----------



## Sunny101

Izzy48 said:


> I will try to do the at for you later on today if I feel better. Our family has had a stomach virus which has lasted for several days but today I am some better. If I don't get to it I will try to do one tomorrow. If anyone else has purchased on please do a modeling shot since several people have asked for one.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no comparison to the weight of a Bayswater and this tote.  I cannot carry heavy bags so I have sold or given away all of my larger bags. Since I still need a tote,  my SA told me this would work perfectly for me and he is spot on correct. It probably weighs about a pound and a half. I loaded it last night to see what it would hold and I took pictures this morning. In addition, I put several things on top of it to test its strength to see if it would keep its shape and it did. The leather is as thick as my Chloe Hudson and the Gucci bags I have so I am happy with the quality. It is also completely different from the Bayswater tote most of us like and it is much lighter weight than that bag as well. The inside pocket holds my keys, iPhone 6 and iPod and there is still additional space so it easily holds an iPhone 7 plus.  The last pics show what all I am carrying and with all of this it will hold a 13" Mac but that would be heavy contents.


I hope you and your family are feeling better - thank you so much for your great photos and reviews of the tote Izzy48.  It's really helpful and i'm keen to purchase one very soon.  I think it's a great everyday bag and it's reassuring to know that the leather is nice and thick and that it seems to hold quite a lot! My next dilemma is what colour, oxblood or oak??


----------



## Izzy48

Sunny101 said:


> I hope you and your family are feeling better - thank you so much for your great photos and reviews of the tote Izzy48.  It's really helpful and i'm keen to purchase one very soon.  I think it's a great everyday bag and it's reassuring to know that the leather is nice and thick and that it seems to hold quite a lot! My next dilemma is what colour, oxblood or oak??


I think they all are nice colors so it is a hard decision. Thanks!


----------



## Izzy48

Here are two pics with the tote on my shoulder. Just remember that you all are a lot younger, slimmer and prettier so it will look better on you! Sorry about the quality of the pictures.


----------



## NY2005

Izzy48 said:


> Here are two pics with the tote on my shoulder. Just remember that you all are a lot younger, slimmer and prettier so it will look better on you! Sorry about the quality of the pictures.



Thanks for the pics, it suits you very well. You look lovely, don't put  yourself down , the colour is great on you.


----------



## 24shaz

Izzy48 said:


> Here are two pics with the tote on my shoulder. Just remember that you all are a lot younger, slimmer and prettier so it will look better on you! Sorry about the quality of the pictures.


Gorgeous lady & I love this bag, it seems to be much more of a useful/workhorse bag than past Mulberry totes.


----------



## Sunny101

Izzy48 said:


> Here are two pics with the tote on my shoulder. Just remember that you all are a lot younger, slimmer and prettier so it will look better on you! Sorry about the quality of the pictures.


The bag is lovely, it really suits you and you look lovely too!


----------



## morejunkny

Oh it looks great on you!

Hope you feel better soon.

Thanks for the info on the weight-once I load a laptop into my Bayswater, I can hardly lift it-and everything else I normally carry fits easily in a Lily.


----------



## Izzy48

Thanks ladies for your nice words!  24 Shaz, I agree with you in that it is more useful as a work bag or at least it is for me. Perhaps it is the weight being so much less but yet is is a sturdy bag. Morejunkny, that is why I sold my Bayswater bags because they were much too heavy for me after putting everything into them.


----------



## Skater

Izzy, this bag looks fabulous on you! And such a gorgeous colour...

This is the most tempting tote style that I've seen from Mulberry - glad to see some designs coming through like this and the zipped Bays that are new, but give more than a nod to the pre-Coca era...


----------



## mayyami

The bag looks lovely on you! Do you think it's worth the price tag though? The leather looks quite thin and there could be potentially be similar substitutes.


----------



## Izzy48

Thanks Skater. I agree with you as I think I have seen the "nod" to past Mulberry bags. Many of the styles don't do much for me but recently I have seen several I like. Although expensive, I think the bag is worth the cost. Surely it will be in the sale bags by the winter sale.


----------



## Izzy48

mayyami said:


> The bag looks lovely on you! Do you think it's worth the price tag though? The leather looks quite thin and there could be potentially be similar substitutes.



 To begin with, thank you. Someone else asked about the quality of the leather so I compared it to two Gucci bags and one Chloe bag. To my eye I saw relatively little difference in the leather quality and thickness.  The Chloe cost over two times more than the Mulberry and both Gucci bags cost over two times the retail of the Mulberry tote. I decided to make the best pictures I could so you could see the comparison. The first picture shows the bags I compared the thickness of the leather.  In my opinion, I think they are very close to the same. Of course, I can't say how the leather will wear but I can say the Chloe leather has to be treated frequently and shows scratches. So, in essence, I think the Mulberry was  the better value cost wise  and I think it is good value for the money. The test of time and wear will tell. 

The pictures are difficult to see but I tried to slip the Mulberry inside the folds of the other bags so the sides could be seen. I doubt it helps at all.


----------



## Icing_Time

I second modelling photos! Or if possible a wallet for size comparison. The green exterior with that colored interior is to die for.


----------



## LLANeedle

Izzy48 said:


> Here are two pics with the tote on my shoulder. Just remember that you all are a lot younger, slimmer and prettier so it will look better on you! Sorry about the quality of the pictures.


Thank you for the picture.  I too can no longer carry a heavy bag and I need a tote with a decent drop on the strap.  I'm seriously considering this after your review.


----------



## Izzy48

LLANeedle said:


> Thank you for the picture.  I too can no longer carry a heavy bag and I need a tote with a decent drop on the strap.  I'm seriously considering this after your review.


The tote straps work well for me which is a good thing because I am tall and often totes don't have long enough straps. I have tried to be objective about the bag and if you get it I hope you like it.  I have carried it this week and carried it fully packed for two days. It is too heavy for me with a lot in it but that simply is due to the amount of things I had in the bag. One reason I did that is to see if it would keep its shape. I also wanted to test the straps to see if they would stretch and they didn't. However, truth be told, only time will tell that.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Izzy48 said:


> Here are two pics with the tote on my shoulder. Just remember that you all are a lot younger, slimmer and prettier so it will look better on you! Sorry about the quality of the pictures.



I love this bag! Classic mulberry DNA and it looks lovely on you. Coca got it right with this. I will be adding to my collection soon enough!


----------



## Izzy48

CPrincessUK said:


> I love this bag! Classic mulberry DNA and it looks lovely on you. Coca got it right with this. I will be adding to my collection soon enough!


When you make the purchase be sure to post it so we can see it.


----------



## arnoldscigar

great post thank you Izzy48, can i ask is the internal pocket attached to the inside of the bag in some way?


----------



## Izzy48

arnoldscigar said:


> great post thank you Izzy48, can i ask is the internal pocket attached to the inside of the bag in some way?


You are welcome. Yes, the tote does have a very nice inside pocket. It is leather with a flap on the outside. The pocket has two snaps on the back so it can be removed from the bag.  It is a nice size and will hold far more than one item. An iPhone 7 plus fits into it. The pocket measures approximately 9 1/2 L and 6 1/2 H.


----------



## arnoldscigar

Izzy48 said:


> You are welcome. Yes, the tote does have a very nice inside pocket. It is leather with a flap on the outside. The pocket has two snaps on the back so it can be removed from the bag.  It is a nice size and will hold far more than one item. An iPhone 7 plus fits into it. The pocket measures approximately 9 1/2 L and 6 1/2 H.


thats great to know, thank you so much!!

think I'm gonna go for the burgundy version


----------



## Sunny101

arnoldscigar said:


> thats great to know, thank you so much!!
> 
> think I'm gonna go for the burgundy version


Hi, i'd love to see the burgundy version if you do buy it.  I'm definitely thinking of buying one but torn between the oak and the burgundy.  I've had a look at some of the press photos of the burgundy one on m.com and it looks more like a reddish dark brown rather than the rich burgundy/oxblood colour, if you know what i mean.


----------



## arnoldscigar

Sunny101 said:


> Hi, i'd love to see the burgundy version if you do buy it.  I'm definitely thinking of buying one but torn between the oak and the burgundy.  I've had a look at some of the press photos of the burgundy one on m.com and it looks more like a reddish dark brown rather than the rich burgundy/oxblood colour, if you know what i mean.


hi yes I was seduced by the new campaign and the pic of the model on the mulberry home page wearing it slung over her back almost, i haven't seen it in person but either i'll be ordering it soon or il be in london next wknd and will take pics for you either way


----------



## Sunny101

arnoldscigar said:


> hi yes I was seduced by the new campaign and the pic of the model on the mulberry home page wearing it slung over her back almost, i haven't seen it in person but either i'll be ordering it soon or il be in london next wknd and will take pics for you either way


Yes, that's exactly the photo I'm referring to - it's looks more of a dark brown, I quite like it actually! Unfortunately I can't get to see the bags irl so It would be great to see some photos, thank you so much.


----------



## Izzy48

arnoldscigar said:


> thats great to know, thank you so much!!
> 
> think I'm gonna go for the burgundy version



When I read where you said burgundy I thought you were talking about oxblood which a friend of mine had bought. I thought hers was oxblood with a new color of oxblood from Mulberry. I was so wrong! Her bag is burgundy and it is a beautiful color. So, on some thread, I have said the oxblood was a wonderful color but if anyone has read that please know I made a mistake and the color is burgundy. 

Also, for those of you who have been wanting a navy, did you see the coming soon section? The new Bayswater tote in navy calf with the Union Jack postman's lock. It is a fabulous tote and the Union Jack just looks awesome on it.


----------



## Sunny101

Izzy48 said:


> When I read where you said burgundy I thought you were talking about oxblood which a friend of mine had bought. I thought hers was oxblood with a new color of oxblood from Mulberry. I was so wrong! Her bag is burgundy and it is a beautiful color. So, on some thread, I have said the oxblood was a wonderful color but if anyone has read that please know I made a mistake and the color is burgundy.
> 
> Also, for those of you who have been wanting a navy, did you see the coming soon section? The new Bayswater tote in navy calf with the Union Jack postman's lock. It is a fabulous tote and the Union Jack just looks awesome on it.


Thanks Izzy48 - so the oxblood and burgundy are two very different colours? Am i right in thinking that the burgundy is more of a dark brown - it looks that way in the press photos.  I've just seen the navy tote in the coming soon section.......looks lovely but wasn't sure about the postman's lock but it's growing on me and something really different


----------



## Izzy48

Sunny101 said:


> Thanks Izzy48 - so the oxblood and burgundy are two very different colours? Am i right in thinking that the burgundy is more of a dark brown - it looks that way in the press photos.  I've just seen the navy tote in the coming soon section.......looks lovely but wasn't sure about the postman's lock but it's growing on me and something really different



I looked online again and this bag isn't even offered in oxblood so yes they are different colors. To answer the question about the color, I called the person I know who has the bag in burgundy which is the bag I thought was oxblood.  She said when she looked at the bag she thought it was oxblood but when she compared it to a zipped Bayswater (which was the bag she originally went in the NY store to purchase) she asked why the different oxblood color. The SA then told her it wasn't oxblood.  The SA said she would describe it as a very slightly darker color than the oxblood with a little more of the red family tint to it while the oxblood looks as if it has more of a brown family tint.  She does think the burgundy is a richer color but as she said that is just one opinion.  So sorry for misleading anyone about the color.  The next time I will read!!!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Izzy48 said:


> When I read where you said burgundy I thought you were talking about oxblood which a friend of mine had bought. I thought hers was oxblood with a new color of oxblood from Mulberry. I was so wrong! Her bag is burgundy and it is a beautiful color. So, on some thread, I have said the oxblood was a wonderful color but if anyone has read that please know I made a mistake and the color is burgundy.
> 
> Also, for those of you who have been wanting a navy, did you see the coming soon section? The new Bayswater tote in navy calf with the Union Jack postman's lock. It is a fabulous tote and the Union Jack just looks awesome on it.



I am thinking of the oxblood tote. Is it more burgundy? I would love a colour like my Black Forest Bayswater. I prefer a reddish undertone to brownish. Although saying that I love my oxblood daria (older oxblood) and my oxblood medium lily! 
If you have seen the oxblood in the tote please let me know. I want to order one.


----------



## CPrincessUK

arnoldscigar said:


> thats great to know, thank you so much!!
> 
> think I'm gonna go for the burgundy version



If you buy it please share photos!


----------



## Izzy48

CPrincessUK said:


> I am thinking of the oxblood tote. Is it more burgundy? I would love a colour like my Black Forest Bayswater. I prefer a reddish undertone to brownish. Although saying that I love my oxblood daria (older oxblood) and my oxblood medium lily!
> If you have seen the oxblood in the tote please let me know. I want to order one.



Be sure to remember I made a mistake when I called the color oxblood because the color


----------



## Izzy48

Izzy48 said:


> Be sure to remember I made a mistake when I called the color oxblood because the color is actually burgundy.  So, in answer to your question, I did see the tote and but since I can't see it now I called the person I knew who bought it for a reliable answer.
> 
> She went into the NY store to buy a zipped Bayswater in oxblood and as she was looking she found the new Bayswater tote. She liked the tote and picked it up in what she thought was oxblood. When she saw the color difference she asked the SA why Mulberry had gone to two oxblood colors. The SA told her the tote was actually burgundy. When comparing the two colors Mary liked the burgundy color better so she bought the tote rather than the Bayswater. So Mary and the SA feel the tote has a more reddish family color tint rather a brownish tint. I hope this helps.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Izzy48 said:


> Be sure to remember I made a mistake when I called the color oxblood because the color



Thank you Izzy.
That is really very helpful! 
I went to John Lewis today but they didn't have the new tote.


----------



## Izzy48

CPrincessUK said:


> Thank you Izzy.
> That is really very helpful!
> I went to John Lewis today but they didn't have the new tote.


You are welcome and be sure to  post your pics.


----------



## kerplunk

loving the look of this colour!


----------



## Clare1234

Sunny101 said:


> Hi there,
> The new Bayswater Tote has caught my eye and i'm wondering if anyone has purchased it or seen it irl.
> There aren't any modelling photos on mulberry.com so it hard to gage how it might look.  Would love to know your
> thoughts.  Many thanks


I want one so badly - they look more sturdy than the previous one, like it wouldn't flop...?!


----------



## vicky

I love the look of this bag, thanks for great reviews and modelling shots! This is the first Coca style that I am seriously interested in. 
I had given up on Mulberry, but this bag is really tempting me


----------



## Cashmerecardigans

Looks like the perfect work bag and I love that you can zip it up


----------



## DiJe40

Who bought the tote with the union jack lock? I really would like to see a picture of the lock. Love, love the bag...but I'm a bit afraid of buying without seeing irl.


----------



## Alex R

Izzy48 said:


> Here are two pics with the tote on my shoulder. Just remember that you all are a lot younger, slimmer and prettier so it will look better on you! Sorry about the quality of the pictures.


Dear Izzy, you look great! That bag does you justice, the overall look is very elegant. Enjoy wearing her!


----------



## Izzy48

vicky said:


> I love the look of this bag, thanks for great reviews and modelling shots! This is the first Coca style that I am seriously interested in.
> I had given up on Mulberry, but this bag is really tempting me



Since I have had mine for several weeks now I have to say I use it almost exclusively. It has allowed me to carry a big bag again since it isn't so heavy and I love it. 


Cashmerecardigans said:


> Looks like the perfect work bag and I love that you can zip it up





Alex R said:


> Dear Izzy, you look great! That bag does you justice, the overall look is very elegant. Enjoy wearing her!



Thank you so much!

Quote to Cashmere Cardigans:
If you are talking about the new Bays tote it doesn't zip but the new Bayswater does zip.


DiJe40 said:


> Who bought the tote with the union jack lock? I really would  like to see a picture of the lock. Love, love the bag...but I'm a bit afraid of buying without seeing irl.



To DiJe40:
Another of my friends bought the midnight with the Union Jack and she really likes it. Unfortunately I haven't seen it but I can tell you she likes the leather, weight and style of the bag. She carries high end bags such as Hermes, LV and Celine so that is an excellent recommendation from her.



Alex R said:


> Dear Izzy, you look great! That bag does you justice, the overall look is very elegant. Enjoy wearing her!



Again, thanks so very much! I love the bag and if I had the money I would purchase it in midnight with the Union Jack!


----------



## changingwoman

Hi everyone, I've been away from TPF for quite awhile but stumbled across the new Bayswater Tote while web surfing today...and now I'm suddenly desperate for one in antique blue.  SO PRETTY.

Does this bag have a key fob/key attachment inside?  The "details" section lists one, and several other features, none of which I see in the pictures of the bag...

Also, I'm a new mom, but never been into a big open tote style...though starting to think it might be practical to carry my stuff + baby's stuff (in pouches for organization).  Any insights on this, or am I just justifying a potential purchase to myself? 

Thanks all


----------



## Laila071

changingwoman said:


> Hi everyone, I've been away from TPF for quite awhile but stumbled across the new Bayswater Tote while web surfing today...and now I'm suddenly desperate for one in antique blue.  SO PRETTY.
> 
> Does this bag have a key fob/key attachment inside?  The "details" section lists one, and several other features, none of which I see in the pictures of the bag...
> 
> Also, I'm a new mom, but never been into a big open tote style...though starting to think it might be practical to carry my stuff + baby's stuff (in pouches for organization).  Any insights on this, or am I just justifying a potential purchase to myself?
> 
> Thanks all


It’s a beautiful bag, wich I really love. The perfect size for everyday use! Go for it.


----------



## changingwoman

Laila071 said:


> It’s a beautiful bag, wich I really love. The perfect size for everyday use! Go for it.


Thanks so much for your encouragement and the gorgeous pics of your own bags!  I'm gonna try to see if I can hold out for a few days, just to curb any impulsivity...

Any other opinions welcome


----------



## Lurveydovey

to those who have had the bag for a while, do the corners of the bag wear well (especially on lighter colours)? The corners look rather sharp and pointy so I'm worried it would scuff and peel easily. Thanks


----------



## Izzy48

Lurveydovey said:


> to those who have had the bag for a while, do the corners of the bag wear well (especially on lighter colours)? The corners look rather sharp and pointy so I'm worried it would scuff and peel easily. Thanks



So far mine have done very well with no change in the corners.


----------



## Lurveydovey

Izzy48 said:


> So far mine have done very well with no change in the corners.


That's wonderful to hear!!


----------



## Dribbliette

Hello,
Does anyone know how this compares to a neverfull mm from LV. I’d really like one but can only hand carry but like the option of throwing on my shoulder if need be. I’m 5ft 107lbs and think the straps look quite long to hand hold for my height. I don’t suppose any fellow shorties own this or can compare the handle length to a neverfull drop. Thank you in advance


----------



## Sunny101

Hi - I started this thread back in May so thought I’d share my new purchase with you. Took me a while but I got there in the end! I’ve gone for the Bright Navy Cross Grain Leather with silver hardware and burgundy lining. I absolutely love it! It’s works for me as the perfect work bag but to be honest I use it all of the time! The leather is pretty tough so I think it’s going to wear well. The little pouch that’s clips inside the bag doubles as a fab clutch bag too! I’ve bought Mulberry bags for many years so I would say the only thing that I’m still getting to is that the lock is much smaller and more delicate than the older ones - not really a criticism but just something for me personally to adapt to, if that makes any sense!  Anyway, I’m loving the bag!


----------



## Fifitrix

I've seen this in the flesh and can agree it's stunning.


----------



## IHeartMulbs

Hey we’re bag twins! Love this bag, the silver hardware sold it for me, I wish they did more with silver hardware, it goes with my jewellery . If anyone is considering this bag I thoroughly recommend it!


----------



## Taimi

IHeartMulbs said:


> Hey we’re bag twins! Love this bag, the silver hardware sold it for me, I wish they did more with silver hardware, it goes with my jewellery . If anyone is considering this bag I thoroughly recommend it!



It looks gorgeous! The contrast lining is so pretty. [emoji4]


----------



## Sunny101

IHeartMulbs said:


> Hey we’re bag twins! Love this bag, the silver hardware sold it for me, I wish they did more with silver hardware, it goes with my jewellery . If anyone is considering this bag I thoroughly recommend it!


It’s gorgeous isn’t it! Loving mine xx


----------



## AnnWal2020

Izzy48 said:


> I purchased the new tote in ocean green and it arrived today. Here are some pictures. I posted these same pictures on another thread with some comments. It is light weight, easy to carry and I think just a very successful design of a great tote. I like the suede lining and the color is unusual but good with the ocean green. For me, the bag is a winner. Most importantly, the leather of my bag is nice quality.



hi Izzy,
Are you still the lucky owner of this ocean green bayswater tote and if so would you consider selling it? You can contact me at anne@waltorp.dk

looking forward to hearing from you 

kind regards,
Anne


----------



## Thellie

Izzy48 said:


> Here are two pics with the tote on my shoulder. Just remember that you all are a lot younger, slimmer and prettier so it will look better on you! Sorry about the quality of the pictures.


Nice to see it in situ so to speak, it looks very neat and perhaps not as cumbersome as the original. (p.s.some of us are in our 60’s and over) thank you for this thread it’s nice to see new models in real life.


----------



## berryhappy66

I am considering buying the bayswater tote and have a question about it. Do the sides tuck in so that it closes up the gap?


----------



## Katinahat

I am also considering this bag. Just seen it in the sale. Lovely sea blue colour at great price. 

I was thinking I’d add a LV Neverfull to my collection as there was something about the open style over the arm I liked. I was thinking of branching out and going completely different as I have quite a few Mulberry, especially crossbody. I went into LV yesterday and was treated like royalty by the SA. I looked at several Neverfulls but knew I couldn’t afford it right now and my preferred colour wasn’t in stock anyway. However, I’m not 100% sure I was blown away by the canvas or the thin leather carrying straps. I liked it but I’m not sure I loved it enough. 

I do however love Mulberry leather. Carrying a Mulberry makes me happy if that makes sense. The Bayswater tote is a Neverfull but in lovely leather plus it has the postman’s lock which is more secure. 

I’m still thinking about it. Anyone own both?


----------



## berryhappy66

Katinahat said:


> I am also considering this bag. Just seen it in the sale. Lovely sea blue colour at great price.
> 
> I was thinking I’d add a LV Neverfull to my collection as there was something about the open style over the arm I liked. I was thinking of branching out and going completely different as I have quite a few Mulberry, especially crossbody. I went into LV yesterday and was treated like royalty by the SA. I looked at several Neverfulls but knew I couldn’t afford it right now and my preferred colour wasn’t in stock anyway. However, I’m not 100% sure I was blown away by the canvas or the thin leather carrying straps. I liked it but I’m not sure I loved it enough.
> 
> I do however love Mulberry leather. Carrying a Mulberry makes me happy if that makes sense. The Bayswater tote is a Neverfull but in lovely leather plus it has the postman’s lock which is more secure.
> 
> I’m still thinking about it. Anyone own both?


OMG!! Me too, I'm also considering that lovely blue colour. I do love blue and it is a great price too. I do like the LV neverfull but I can't justify paying the price for canvas. I would rather pay for good old fashion leather lol.


----------



## Katinahat

berryhappy66 said:


> OMG!! Me too, I'm also considering that lovely blue colour. I do love blue and it is a great price too. I do like the LV neverfull but I can't justify paying the price for canvas. I would rather pay for good old fashion leather lol.


That’s such a coincidence. It is a really nice blue colour. I’m with you on the price for canvas. The Bayswater tote sale price is half that of a Neverfull and I fairly sure I like it more.

I’m extremely tempted now!


----------



## Katinahat

Guess what arrived today!


----------



## Katinahat

Can never resist a sale and my DH offered to buy it in the end.




Love the colour and feels really light yet still gorgeous leather.


----------



## MrsPannie

Katinahat said:


> Can never resist a sale and my DH offered to buy it in the end.
> 
> View attachment 4668069
> 
> 
> Love the colour and feels really light yet still gorgeous leather.


Absolutely gorgeous bag, loving the Deep Sea colour and delighted to hear you say it's light.   It's the only Mulberry bag that I've really be interested by in years - and so much nicer than the 1000s of Neverfulls I see daily.  My husband has kindly bought this for my birthday and we will be picking it up on Sunday from Westfield.  Can't wait!


----------



## sarahsimms

Sunny101 said:


> Hi - I started this thread back in May so thought I’d share my new purchase with you. Took me a while but I got there in the end! I’ve gone for the Bright Navy Cross Grain Leather with silver hardware and burgundy lining. I absolutely love it! It’s works for me as the perfect work bag but to be honest I use it all of the time! The leather is pretty tough so I think it’s going to wear well. The little pouch that’s clips inside the bag doubles as a fab clutch bag too! I’ve bought Mulberry bags for many years so I would say the only thing that I’m still getting to is that the lock is much smaller and more delicate than the older ones - not really a criticism but just something for me personally to adapt to, if that makes any sense!  Anyway, I’m loving the bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3950374
> View attachment 3950375
> View attachment 3950376
> View attachment 3950377


Hi there, how have you found the cross grain leather? Been offered one of these but worried about the corners and scratching. Yours is lovely ❤️


----------



## Katinahat

sarahsimms said:


> Hi there, how have you found the cross grain leather? Been offered one of these but worried about the corners and scratching. Yours is lovely ❤


Not sure anyone was able to help you. My bag is still in perfect condition but I’ve carried it much less than I thought due to getting it just before the pandemic. It’s not the bag or style but various lifestyle changes. I often walk to work now and so use a back pack. It’s a lovely bag and no evidence of wear. I hope you got one.


----------



## totally

I've got my eye on the Mulberry Bayswater Tote and had a few questions for those who have owned it for a while!

1) Does it fit a 14-inch laptop?
2) Do you find that your things stay put when the turnlock is closed, or do they still fall out?


----------



## Katinahat

totally said:


> I've got my eye on the Mulberry Bayswater Tote and had a few questions for those who have owned it for a while!
> 
> 1) Does it fit a 14-inch laptop?
> 2) Do you find that your things stay put when the turnlock is closed, or do they still fall out?


Hi @totally , the Bayswater tote would certainly take a 14inch laptop. It’s big and flexible. I have never had anything fall out with the lock closed. Might if you turned it upside down! It has a little pouch that clips to the inside you can keep small valuables in. 

Photo from top with turnlock closed and pouch - looks smaller than it is in this photo due to angles. 



Hope this helps.


----------



## totally

Katinahat said:


> Hi @totally , the Bayswater tote would certainly take a 14inch laptop. It’s big and flexible. I have never had anything fall out with the lock closed. Might if you turned it upside down! It has a little pouch that clips to the inside you can keep small valuables in.
> 
> Photo from top with turnlock closed and pouch - looks smaller than it is in this photo due to angles.
> View attachment 5302713
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thanks so much! I really appreciate it


----------



## ivdw

totally said:


> I've got my eye on the Mulberry Bayswater Tote and had a few questions for those who have owned it for a while!
> 
> 1) Does it fit a 14-inch laptop?
> 2) Do you find that your things stay put when the turnlock is closed, or do they still fall out?


Did you end up buying one? I’m in doubt myself…


----------



## Katinahat

ivdw said:


> Did you end up buying one? I’m in doubt myself…


Not tempted? Maybe not the style for you? It’s a great bag IMO. Some of the colours are TDF. I’m not a green fan but that grass green with the pink lining! I’m in love with it!


----------



## ivdw

Katinahat said:


> Not tempted? Maybe not the style for you? It’s a great bag IMO. Some of the colours are TDF. I’m not a green fan but that grass green with the pink lining! I’m in love with it!


I am tempted actually and was wondering whether you were happy with the bag! They look so nice but in the end just a tote for the money..now I’ve seen one in s sale and thinking about it. Does it stay in good shape?


----------



## titania029

Katinahat said:


> Not tempted? Maybe not the style for you? It’s a great bag IMO. Some of the colours are TDF. I’m not a green fan but that grass green with the pink lining! I’m in love with it!


I'm looking at the grass green one for the same reason, love the lining!


----------



## Katinahat

titania029 said:


> I'm looking at the grass green one for the same reason, love the lining!


If I didn’t already have one I’d be jumping now! I love this bag but have other large totes do don’t need it in more than one colour. Although do love the style - so easily carried over the shoulder!


----------



## titania029

Katinahat said:


> If I didn’t already have one I’d be jumping now! I love this bag but have other large totes do don’t need it in more than one colour. Although do love the style - so easily carried over the shoulder!



I'm a sucker for a good tote!


----------



## ivdw

titania029 said:


> I'm a sucker for a good tote!


I just ordered and received the oak! It is beautiful!


----------



## titania029

ivdw said:


> I just ordered and received the oak! It is beautiful!



Were you able to get a sale price? I haven't found the green one on sale, not sure how recently it was released.


----------



## ivdw

titania029 said:


> Were you able to get a sale price? I haven't found the green one on sale, not sure how recently it was released.


Yes, I got 26% off!


----------

